# Ice Fishing or at least it feels like I would be



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Will not catch me out on the beach this AM.
I should build me a little shack right near the surf with a little coleman heater on board, run out make the cast set the line and run back in.  
I guess I will just have to wait a day or two for this cold front to pass.
T<---->Lines
Kozlow
Sky conditions mostly cloudy 
Temperature 30.9 F (-0.6 C) 
Windchill 21 F (-6 C)


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm with you there Kozlow, I may give it a try for a bit tomarro but doubt it will be early am. I'm reallly looking forward to warm weather to comeback. one report I heard said maybe mid 70ies by next weekend  It actually snowed here yeaterday  it was not but small flakes but was definately there


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

You know Beachbums I went to get some groceries yesterday AM and thought I saw
a few flakes in the air.  I came home and told my girl freind and she thought I had opened the spirits before I had arrived home.  
It should be a warmer day sunday to maybe hit the beach.  I am hoping for the winds to back off a little.

T<---->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## Squishy (Jul 30, 2002)

At least you're not crazy, like some of the other posters ! Do they think that the public doesn't know what happens to monofilament fresh out of water, when the temperature's below freezing ?


----------

